# Watchguard XTM 25 general setup and using ASUS AP or other wireless



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone familiar with the watchguard xtm 25 non wireless model? 

If I plugged in my ASUS wireless AP directly into the firewall would that provide the same protection to the network as the wired network as if the firewall was connected between the modem and router?

The watchguard as 3 modes, mixed, drop in, and bridged. Are these 3
Modes have anything to do with the physical set up and how the firewall is connected into the network?

Should I put the firewall between the router and modem, and let the firewall give out the IP's, then plug my AP into another interface on the firewall ? Then I would have my LAN sitting behind the firewall 

Vs just plugging the firewall into the switch


----------

